# Baby bird



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So in front of my bfs house I found a baby bird. It was getting late and his neighbor has an out door cat that I've seen prowling around the area so I got the baby bird into a shoe box and now he's in my moms room.
In the morning I plan to look for his nest if it can't be found then hopefully my mom can drive him to a wildlife place while I'm at work.
Any suggestions to make his night a better one? He's in a shoe box on toilet paper/paper towel. And he's kinda just chilling. He's got baby feathers but looks way to young to of left the nest on his own.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Do you know what kind he is? If he's a robin, you can cut up worms with a scissors and feed him pieces. We did that once with a baby robin we found and rescued. I would guess it would be important to keep him warm. Maybe the CHE????


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If he has feathers instead of down, I think that means he's a fledgling and therefore supposed to be out of the nest, learning to fly. Also found this link - http://nationalzoo.si.edu/animals/birds ... cycare.cfm

I volunteer at a wildlife place, and know they get annoyed with people trying to bring in fledglings that don't need to be cared for, so just make sure he actually did need to be rescued before taking him away from his nest. A lot of times with fledglings, the parents are in the area, keeping an eye out for predators and still dropping food for the baby.


----------

